# Air fryer



## jjlrrw

We also got one for Christmas, after reading this I learned you can change the temperature, so far only warmed up diced potatoes we cooked in the oven. There are a lot of buttons may need to look closer and it came with a cook book


----------



## Gabe T

aacosta said:


> Got an air fryer for Christmas. Lets hear your favorite recipes wild game, fish, or anything delicious


rabbit, walleye, lakers, and burbot all go STUPID in the air fryer.
Make sure you spray a little oil on em b4 u stick em in there.
My gf is gluten sensitive so this is the stuff I use to fry.


----------



## sureshot006

Gabe T said:


> rabbit, walleye, lakers, and burbot all go STUPID in the air fryer.
> Make sure you spray a little oil on em b4 u stick em in there.
> My gf is gluten sensitive so this is the stuff I use to fry.
> View attachment 807647


I must not be up to date on the lingo. What does it mean to "go stupid" in a cooking appliance?


----------



## Gabe T

sureshot006 said:


> I must not be up to date on the lingo. What does it mean to "go stupid" in a cooking appliance?


im sorry, just means that they are very good.


----------



## sureshot006

Gabe T said:


> im sorry, just means that they are very good.


No need for apology. I'm just getting old. Thanks


----------



## Big Frank 25

Best Baked Potatoes! Rub with oil, salt and air fry 40 min. Roll at 20 min.


----------



## Scout 2

Olive oil in a spray can is your friend. It makes things brown very well. For fish they should be all about the same thickness or you will get shoe leather. I use ours a lot for gills. Summersquash was a learning cure but I got it fairly well now. The first ones the dog would not even eat. Pollack or cod strips are greatbreaded and lightly sprayed with olive oil. We buy th ebig shrimp that are breaded and they are great in the fryer. again just lightly coat each side and they come out nice and broen Go online for some recies the one for chicken legs are to die for but someof them do not sound good but I may try them anyway. MySIL buys french frysfom a place by her and she always gets more than she needs so she reheaats them . I never tryed that but she says they are great


----------



## Wasman2.

Chicken thighs... We use the Evo in a glass spray bottle that we can refill. Heard.. read the can spray will crack the enamel. 

Really nice when I'm cooking chicken for it to be in a meal... Fettuccine, Alfredo, potpie, etc. 

Best is the tater tots or store bought fries.


----------



## fishdip

Chicken thighs in olive oil then fryin magic 25 minutes on 360 degrees come out really good ,onion rings too.


----------



## Petronius

sureshot006 said:


> I must not be up to date on the lingo. What does it mean to "go stupid" in a cooking appliance?


He learned that phrase fro FBD.


----------



## DirtySteve

fishdip said:


> Chicken thighs in olive oil then fryin magic 25 minutes on 360 degrees come out really good ,onion rings too.


Boneless skinless thighs or bone in with skin?


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Boneless skinless thighs or bone in with skin?


What kind of monster eats skinless thighs?!


----------



## DirtySteve

Gabe T said:


> rabbit, walleye, lakers, and burbot all go STUPID in the air fryer.
> Make sure you spray a little oil on em b4 u stick em in there.
> My gf is gluten sensitive so this is the stuff I use to fry.
> View attachment 807647


What type of temp and time for a walleye fillet?


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> What kind of monster eats skinless thighs?!


My wife does ordering online through meijer. She orders both depending on whats available sometimes she orders one and the other gets substituted. I have learned that I like the skinless in a teriyaki style recipe. Also pretty dang good in chicken and dumplings. I have seen some tik tok recipes for boneless skinless too but i havent tried them.

My wife bought an air fryer about 3 weeks ago with some old giftcards she found. Havent played with the thing yet. I am struggling to see the usefulness but willing to try. It is basically a miniature convection oven. If you have a convection oven I don't see why you cant buy a pan with a rack and make any recipe in your oven on convection setting that you could in an air fryer.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> My wife does ordering online through meijer. She orders both depending on whats available sometimes she orders one and the other gets substituted. I have learned that I like the skinless in a teriyaki style recipe. Also pretty dang good in chicken and dumplings. I have seen some tik tok recipes for boneless skinless too but i havent tried them.
> 
> My wife bought an air fryer about 3 weeks ago with some old giftcards she found. Havent played with the thing yet. I am struggling to see the usefulness but willing to try. It is basically a miniature convection oven. If you have a convection oven I don't see why you cant buy a pan with a rack and make any recipe in your oven on convection setting that you could in an air fryer.


You're exactly right, it is a convection oven. The air fryer is just smaller and quicker that's all.


----------



## Petronius

sureshot006 said:


> What kind of monster eats skinless thighs?!


You have to have skinless thighs when making tandoori chicken.


----------



## fishdip

DirtySteve said:


> Boneless skinless thighs or bone in with skin?


Bone in with skin.


----------



## Sharkey

We eat a lot of fish and I always despised reheated previously fried fillets. The air fryer was a game changer for this.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

Sharkey said:


> We eat a lot of fish and I always despised reheated previously fried fillets. The air fryer was a game changer for this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


It certainly is the best method of reheating fried foods that I know of.


----------



## Gabe T

DirtySteve said:


> What type of temp and time for a walleye fillet?


400F
For 5 minutes then take out spray with oil and flip
Then cook for like 5-10 minutes, just check it and see when it gets that nice golden brown color


----------



## Gillgitter

So how do you cook Bluegill fillets in one of those?


----------



## TK81

Gillgitter said:


> So how do you cook Bluegill fillets in one of those?


Shake and Bake!


----------



## sureshot006

Gillgitter said:


> So how do you cook Bluegill fillets in one of those?


Personally, I wouldn't. And I like air fryer walleye. I think gills are too thin and would be too easy to screw up.


----------



## aacosta

I'd go with more of a baked approach vs fried


----------



## aacosta

Air fried walleye and red skins


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I love Reubens hate flipping them... I cooked a point yesterday so I sliced the leftovers best I could...

Worked awesome 390 for 4 flip 3 minutes... Worked perfect, inside was hot without burning the dadgum bread to get there... Will do this way again... Easier and better than pan


----------



## Team Camo

DEDGOOSE said:


> I love Reubens hate flipping them... I cooked a point yesterday so I sliced the leftovers best I could...
> 
> Worked awesome 390 for 4 flip 3 minutes... Worked perfect, inside was hot without burning the dadgum bread to get there... Will do this way again... Easier and better than pan
> 
> View attachment 825255


Great idea! Did you butter that bread up? Or use something else?


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Team Camo said:


> Great idea! Did you butter that bread up? Or use something else?


I use Duke's... Worked out Awesome, easy to.flip, when it was time the middle was stuck together making it easier than fry pan


----------



## Team Camo

DEDGOOSE said:


> I use Duke's... Worked out Awesome, easy to.flip, when it was time the middle was stuck together making it easier than fry pan


Had to google that one. So mayo instead of butter....unless I'm wrong.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Team Camo said:


> Had to google that one. So mayo instead of butter....unless I'm wrong.


Yeah it's a big debate in cooking groups lol

Works really well, I think better that's up for debate though... 

Plus I never have butter thawed either...

If ya haven't try Duke's, I like it better than Hellman's.. Used to be a southern thing than found its way up here, Meijer has it...

When ma was alive my ex and I went grocery shopping for her, got her dukes ,"why the bleep you get me off brand mayo" 🤣 😥


----------



## Team Camo

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yeah it's a big debate in cooking groups lol
> 
> Works really well, I think better that's up for debate though...
> 
> Plus I never have butter thawed either...
> 
> If ya haven't try Duke's, I like it better than Hellman's.. Used to be a southern thing than found its way up here, Meijer has it...
> 
> When ma was alive my ex and I went grocery shopping for her, got her dukes ,"why the bleep you get me off brand mayo" 🤣 😥


Yeah I've seen the mayo deal on a few things vs butter. I've never tried it myself. And as far as the mayo debate...born and raised on Miracle Whip. And we know how some of those threads have gone off and on.


----------



## Ol Mucky

It makes pretty good hash browns and chicken wings


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Does Rubbed pork Tenderloin too...
🤷‍♂️


----------



## sparky18181

aacosta said:


> Air fried walleye and red skins
> View attachment 822962


I guess I didn’t cook mine long enough What temp and for how long. Thanks


----------



## aacosta

sparky18181 said:


> I guess I didn’t cook mine long enough What temp and for how long. Thanks


380 for 15 minutes I believe


----------



## bobberbill

i have to teach her how to turn it on.


----------



## Petronius

DEDGOOSE said:


> Does Rubbed pork Tenderloin too...
> 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 825401


I have to try that with pork loin.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

No better way make a pork chop. 10 minutes

Bone in chop brined, mixed up a rub 5+5 at 400.... 

Garlic smashed Potatoes and Garlic toast in a pan.... Simple


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Air Fried Marinated and Seasoned Venison Kabobs

Ok this air fryer growing on me..... Gave the fixings a two hour marinade in Chacheres Steakhouse, than seasoned with TonyChacheres Bold Seasoning...

In the air fryer at 400 for between 6 and 7 minutes


Dude.... I know I used all this thing a French fry maker, but these were phenomenal.... Veggies tender crisp Venison perfectly cooked for me... One could add a couple minutes if they like it more done....

Charcoal wouldn't even be ready and these were done.... I'm shocked how good they turned out.... Damn good


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Air Fried Panko Boneless Pork Chop


----------

